# 1st class membership



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*!st Class Membership ???* 
*ON March 10th I payed 40 Dollars for a first class Membership.They took out the Money,But I am still a Reg.Member I have called a mot.and He told Me that he had no way to get a -hold of the new owners,I have sent 3 personal mes. NO RESP From New owners,And one to one of the Motater. WHAT GIVES??????*
*Sade I wasted The $40.00 dollars*
*Who do I ask For HELP????*
*Nicw Live steam Web site BUT???????????????????????????????????*
*Help do I call My Bank and ask for My Money back,Or call Will Linley He is a Lawyer.I know He can Help..SHAD can You Help????????*


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So it appears to me you are listed as first class so shouldn't you go back to all these posts you have done and say solved? Or is it not solved?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

mickey said:


> So it appears to me you are listed as first class so shouldn't you go back to all these posts you have done and say solved? Or is it not solved?


Bob very annoyingly spammed MLS with *Thirty* duplicate posts, one in every forum, because his First Class membership hadnt been approved after waiting a whole three days..(which apparently he considered WAY to long  )

He got it a few days later..but his spam posts remain all over the place..
(he mentioned it in _one_ of his thirty posts..I cant find which one, because there are _thirty_ of them..)
so as usual on MLS lately, the complaints are rampant, but the complainers make little mention of things being fixed.
Scot


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, it was in the live steam forum where he gave an update.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe Bob could ask "Will Linley" how to delete 29 threads on MLS 

doug c


----------

